# Is it possible to remove the top off of a 600ex-rt??



## jaayres20 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have to have AF assist during dark wedding receptions and I was angry that the smaller transmitter left off an AF assist. I do not need my on camera flash to produce light (I rely on off camera lights), however I need it to control the other flashes and provide a reliable AF assist. When the 430ex iii came out I thought that it would make a great master for my off camera flashes, but I have read on this form that the AF assist only works with the center AF point, and that is not acceptable. I shoot with the 1dx2 and as good as it is, it can't focus in complete darkness. The 600ex is large and it puts a lot of stress on my hands and wrists throughout a long event. I would love to know if it is possible to take the flash part off of a 600ex and only leave the battery compartment, controls, and AF assist. Is there anyone who would be able to do that? I doubt Canon would do it.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 27, 2016)

Just buy the YN E3 RT, cheap and gives you second curtain, but has an AF assist beam so powerful that it can cut off people's heads like a laser beam


----------



## midluk (Jun 30, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Just buy the YN E3 RT, cheap and gives you second curtain, but has an AF assist beam so powerful that it can cut off people's heads like a laser beam



It *is* a laser beam (or actually multiple of them). I definitely wouldn't want to use it when shooting people for eye-safety reasons.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jun 30, 2016)

I know! haha, and it goes off like one too 

When shooting groups you just get shots of all involved trying to avoid the beams lol


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 4, 2016)

midluk said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > Just buy the YN E3 RT, cheap and gives you second curtain, but has an AF assist beam so powerful that it can cut off people's heads like a laser beam
> ...



   That type of red laser is generally very low power (< 1mw). While bright... the subject will be okay. Supermarket checkers look at them all the time.


----------

